# Rescue snake update



## Obsidian (Sep 5, 2015)

Thought some of you might be interested to hear how my rescue is doing.  His burns and infections are all healed, he has shed and taken two meals. 

He also has a name, Voodoo, and he has a permanent home with me now.

He looks great since his shed, so shiny


----------



## Aline (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow. He seems quite happy to be handled. What type is he? I'm wondering how you can tell a snake's gender?!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 5, 2015)

He is a very docile ball python. There are two ways to tell gender, one is to visually see boy parts either by manually pushing them out or seeing them being inverted by the snake. The other is to probe the snake, you take a specially made metal rod and insert it into the snakes bum, in males the probe goes in deep, in females it only goes in a little ways. Probing can be dangerous and only should be attempted by professionals.

I was lucky and saw my snake invert his boy parts when he when to the bathroom.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 5, 2015)

Or you can just hope the breeder had it sexed right when you bought it LOL

Gorgeous ball! Ok now I want another one...but I'm about to drop $70 on frozen mice...ok one snake it is . Glad you got him !


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 5, 2015)

Well yeah, but the breeder had to sex it to start with. In a rescue case like mine, I had absolutely no info on him and finding out gender was pretty important to me. The last thing I wanted was a surprise clutch lol.

I can't believe how expensive rats are, a large frozen is running me around $11. I have to find a different source, this beast likes to eat.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh hes lovely! and what a great name. I didn't realize he also had burns - poor thing.

Ok maybe this is a stupid question - but why on earth are you paying $11 for a frozen rat when the live ones are so cheap? Or you can't kill them? I can't either (I make pets out of them) - but check at your university - they have a quick kill chamber that they might let you get in on. Call the biology department to see. That's what I used to do. What about chicken bits? Do you think he would eat a drumstick once in a while? Or a whole fish?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 5, 2015)

He had belly burns from the hot parking lot he was found in, it was 102* that day. I had to use burn cream on him for 2 weeks to clear it up. 

Live rats are still pricey at $8 each. I can kill them if need be, I just prefer not too if I can get around it. No university around here, it would be easier to build my own Co2 chamber then try to locate someone who already has one.

There used to be a guy on craigslist who charged around $2 for f/t medium/large rat. I need to locate him and stock up for the winter. The closest pet store that sells rodents is 36 miles away and they can charge pretty much whatever they want. Even a feeder mouse is around $4.

I doubt he would take chicken, balls are pretty picky and with the stomach issues he had, I don't want to offer any un-natural food to him. These guys only eat rodents in the wild.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 5, 2015)

If you  have freezer room to buy enough to handle the shipping, rodentpro.com has the cheapest prices so far. Shipping is by the box, and they tell you how much of the box each bag o rodents takes up. Online reviews seem to be positive and they freeze individually..

Looked at rats for you, and 50 large rats (82% of the box) including the $29 shipping to me is $104.  What they call large: Forty-three to sixty days of age.  These rats have reached sexual maturity.
*Length (Inches):* 8.00 - 9.00*
*Weight (Grams):* 175.00 - 274.99

Edit: They do want you to set up an account but I've no spam from them (a login account)


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 5, 2015)

He is a lucky guy to have found a good home and he is a good looking fella. You could always raise your rats to feed him, although I would still have a tendency to make the rats pets. Think that is why I never got into owning snakes. Chams eat bugs!


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah that was always my problem Carolyn, I adore snakes, but I grew up with pet rats that were my buddies. Better to have teeny tiny baby chameleons that are so small they freak out if the crickets are too big and then hide and sulk... Or is that just me?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 5, 2015)

At one point I was going to breed snakes, I raised mice and rats but I started have issues with killing them all for freezing. Plus, I really hate keeping rodents. I'd rather spend the extra $ then clean cages lol.

I have a bearded dragon too, his veggie/bug diet is so much easier to cater too.

He is such a nice snake and not picky at all with food, I still can't believe someone would just toss him out to fend for himself. Or if he was a escapee, they never bothered to try and find him. Every pets store/rescue in the area knows about him and they all have my number. Heck, even the fire marshal and 911 dispatcher have my contact info. If the previous owners want to find him, it wouldn't be hard.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 5, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Yeah that was always my problem Carolyn, I adore snakes, but I grew up with pet rats that were my buddies. Better to have teeny tiny baby chameleons that are so small they freak out if the crickets are too big and then hide and sulk... Or is that just me?


LOL, I used to buy 1 day old crickets for the baby chams. You are right they do become afraid it the crickets are to big and probably rightly so, after all crickets will eat anything. I had pet rats for my girls, although the hubby always said that was my excuse...:silent: I had a breeding pair of Peacock Day Geckos that I absolutely loved, the babies were so cute and tiny. Then I made the mistake of trusting a friend to take care of them when I had to go out of town, wholet ants get into the tank.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 5, 2015)

He has beautiful colors. Is there something wrong with me that I immediately wondered when we would see a Voodoo inspired soap?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 5, 2015)

What a very beautiful snake. I'm so glad to hear Voodoo is doing well and that the burns have healed.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 5, 2015)

dibbles said:


> He has beautiful colors. Is there something wrong with me that I immediately wondered when we would see a Voodoo inspired soap?



That would be a awesome soap but not one I will do. My brown soap tend to come out plain, I don't think I could do a pattern that would do Voodoo justice.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 6, 2015)

He is beautiful, I always love just after a shed when the colors are so bright!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 6, 2015)

He really is beautiful and obviously fond of his new home. He looks like he is smiling.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 6, 2015)

Awww, he looks so happy now!

I agree, feeding snakes is the one bad part of owning them. I had one that insisted on live prey. Going to the reptile shop was awful... "Do you have any really depressed looking mice or some that just seem to be having a bad day?". Then having to carry the box back home, I felt guilty every time I heard a squeak. Occasionally my snake would reject it, so I'd end up with (another) pet mouse.  I couldn't put a mouse back in the cage of death after it survived it the first time as it didn't seem fair. Trial by combat rules...


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 6, 2015)

Glad he's doing better. Kudos for getting him there!  

How often will you / should you feed him?  I understand there is flexibility there, but what do you consider optimum for you and him both?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't have that problem, if I buy a feeder, it becomes a feeder lol. Once a week feedings are pretty average, especially since I'm feeding him smaller food items. Once his weight is back up and I get him onto large rats, I might go with every other week.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 7, 2015)

The whole "don't keep as a pet" issue is indeed a lot easier when you raise the entire tank full o mice yourself. Even better when you go with all albinos because then...they just look the same... and when you end up with 25 mice in a 20 gallon tank feeding time isn't so hard . I havent made the transition to rats yet (mine gets three mice at a feeding) because of the cuteness factor. Although I will admit to having a breeding pair of colored mice first and they were my pets...but the babies were feeders.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 7, 2015)

He is beautiful! It's been about 22 years since I last had a ball. Looks like you are a wonderful Moms for him and he has such a neat name. He is making me want one. Sigh. We have a big enough menagerie though. Thank you so, so so much for rescuing this sweet baby.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 15, 2015)

He's a sweet looking guy.  How big will he get, do you think?  I'm glad you decided to keep him.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 15, 2015)

He's full grown. Balls don't very big, thats one thing that makes them such a nice pet. 

This guy is having some issues again. He developed neurological disorders, very shaky and disoriented. Much like someone who has had too much booze. The vet thinks its a reaction the his last dose of flagyl.

He may or may not recover. If he doesn't recover, he will have to be put down as he is unable to eat on his own right now. I should know something in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 15, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear that Obsidian, he is such a pretty and lucky guy to have a nice home. Lots of good karma your way to help him pull through. What he has gone through and now has a nice home to live in he really deserves to live.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 15, 2015)

Fingers crossed he pulls through. Poor thing, it sounds like you are doing everything you possible can for him. Xxx


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that, Obsidian. Best wishes for both of you that he will pull through.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm hoping Voodoo pulls through!


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 16, 2015)

Good luck.  I hate to see anyone suffer and am glad you're there to get him past it one way or another.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 30, 2015)

Any more news on voodoo?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 30, 2015)

I had to let him go last week. His neurological issues weren't getting better and he was unable to eat, seemed like he couldn't swallow at all. He's buried under my roses out back.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh no I'm sorry obsidian. At least you did the best for him that you could and he had a nice life at the end. xxx


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 30, 2015)

Aw . You tried your best! The roses will take good care of him...


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh, dear. I am sad to hear Voodoo did not make it. I'm glad he had someone to care for him to heal as much as he could ... and to love him enough to help him die gently.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry.  I'm glad he had a loving home in the end.


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 30, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Animals can take hold of our hearts very quickly and it's never easy to let them go but you did the right thing for him.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that Obsidian, I am so grateful he found you to give him so much love to end with. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I feel really guilty that this was caused by a medicine I gave him when I was pretty skeptical about whether he even needed it. If I would have just went with my gut, he would still be here. I'm also unhappy he was given meds that are known to cause nero issues and wasn't warned about possible side effects. Reptiles just can't recover like a mammal can, a dog or cat would have been fine after stopping the medication.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'm glad Voodoo was able to be in kind hands with you at the end.


----------



## KristaMarie (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Don't beat yourself up over it, there is no way to know that he would have been ok without the medication. You did an amazing thing taking him in and caring for him the way you did.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't beat yourself up. You acted in what you though we're his best interests at the time. That's all anyone could have done.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that, but at least you tried to help him. Poor little guy.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 30, 2015)

You did the right thing all the way around.  So sorry it didn't turn out the way it should have.


----------

